# Please ID this Brom



## Anoleo2 (Feb 1, 2006)

I have one of these in my Auratus tank and I have this other one I'm saving.... I'm thinking it's a Vriesia but I'm not sure. Please ID this brom.(Sorry for the scratchy pictures...)


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Well, I don't know what species, but it does look like its in the genus Vriesea based on its shape and leaf arrangment. Where did you purchase it?


----------



## Anoleo2 (Feb 1, 2006)

I got it at a local garden store. I don't think it came with a tag...i might have thrown it away though :x


----------



## RGB (Jan 15, 2006)

Are the leaf tips rounded or pointed? It's hard to tell from the pics but it looks similar to a plant i have. The tag on mine said Tillandsia fraseri but i had never seen a Tilly that looked like that. I tried researching it and couldn't find much info. Some places also listed it as Racinaea fraseri. The one i got originally came from Rainforest Flora.

Here's a link to what i have so you can compare:
http://www.rainforestflora.com/species/33.htm


----------



## Anoleo2 (Feb 1, 2006)

The leaves are pointed at the ends. I doesn't look like the Till; mine has smooth leaves, the Till looked rough...but I don't know. :?


----------

